# broadcom BCM94312MCG



## BOOM15 (Jun 20, 2011)

Where can i download wifi installer?

Im using windows vista, 32bits.

broadcom BCM94312MCG model.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

What do you mean by "wi-fi installer"? Are you looking for the device drivers for your wireless network card or are you looking for firmware to download for your wireless broadcom router? Windows vista should be able to scan for and connect to any available wi-fi networks by itself without having to install anything from broadcom, although broadcom might have some extra things you can do with their software.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

I researched online and it looks like for Windows Vista this is the only driver out there for it. 
http://rapidshare.com/files/330381027/sp34488.exe


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi BOOM15 welcome to TSF,

Whats the make and model of laptop?


----------



## BOOM15 (Jun 20, 2011)

Dell inspiron 1525. running on windows vista 32bits.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

goto dell web site and enter your service tag and it will bring up all your drivers for your laptop Dell - Drivers and Downloads


----------

